# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Απωλειες βύσματος καλωδίου κεραίας

## maouna

Αυτα εδω τα βύσματα ξερετε τι απωλεις εχουν περιπου? http://www.google.gr/imgres?um=1&hl=...r:93,s:0,i:367

----------


## xampos

Ακριβώς db δεν ξέρω να σου πω αλλά να ξέρεις ότι γενικά αν κάνουν καλή επαφή δεν δημιουργούν άμεσο πρόβλημα αλλά αν τα βάλεις σε εξωτερικό χώρο και πάρουν υγρασιία εκεί ξεκινούν τα προβλήματα ειδικά αν σκουριάσουν.

----------


## nikknikk4

εξαρτάται και από τη συχνότητα 
ψάξε στο google 
connector loss db


πχ
http://www.aceonline.co.uk/indext.as...=&prodref=F163
nsertion attenuation - 2000-2500 MHz <0.11dB

----------

